# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Παραγγελία από Mouser

## lastid

Η Mouser (*www.mouser.com*), σαν προμηθευτής υλικού συνδυάζει πολύ χαμηλές τιμές, φοβερή ποικιλία και πολύ καλό site. Έχω πάρει από αυτούς μερικές φορές εξαρτήματα και μου έχουν έρθει κανονικά γρήγορα.
Τα μειονεκτήματα είναι το άγχος του τελωνείου (από Αμερική) και τα μεταφορικά (20 Ευρώ για μικρές παραγγελίες). 

Στην αρχική τους σελίδα λένε ότι για αγορές από Ελλάδα ισχύει:
*FREE FEDEX SHIPPING* on orders over 75 Euro*
* Shipping includes most duty and customs fees but some local taxes may still apply at time of receipt. VAT is charged where applicable. Free shipping excludes orders containing large or heavy products indicated by a [ BIG ] icon.
Επιπλέον,στο καλάθι των αγορών, κάτω από τις τιμές υπάρχει η σημείωση:
All prices include duty and customs fees on select shipping methods.

1. Πιστεύετε ότι είναι ασφαλές να συμπεράνουμε πως δεν θα υπάρχουν επιπλέον χρεώσεις μεταφορικών ΚΑΙ τελωνείου  για αγορές πάνω των 75 Ευρώ?
2. Επειδή είναι να πάρω αυτό τον καιρό κάποια εξαρτήματα από αυτούς αλλά με αξία μικρότερη των 75 Ευρώ, θέλει κανένας άλλος να ρίξει μία ματιά εκεί μήπως και κάνουμε καμία ομαδική παραγγελία? Μέχρι Θεσσαλονίκη τουλάχιστο, μπορούν να έρθουν χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση.
3. Ένα από τα εξαρτήματα είναι ο *18F4553-I/PT* της Microchip, τον οποίο θα πάρω για το αναπτυξιακό σε USB. Για 10 τεμάχια τουλάχιστο, κάνει 4.46 Ευρώ ο ένας. Ποιος άλλος ενδιαφέρεται?

----------


## mariosm

> Πιστεύετε ότι είναι ασφαλές να συμπεράνουμε πως δεν θα υπάρχουν επιπλέον χρεώσεις μεταφορικών ΚΑΙ τελωνείου για αγορές πάνω των 75 Ευρώ



Δεν ειναι καθολου ασφαλες το συμπερασμα σου!!! Και η Digikey που χρησιμοποιησα πολλες φορες δεν χρεωνει μεταφορικα αλλα το τελωνειο ειναι κατι εντελως ασχετο με τα μεταφορικα και δεν το γλυτωνεις.

----------


## lastid

Είσαι σίγουρος γι αυτό που λες?
Διότι η Mouser λέει ρητά: "includes most duty and customs fees" και "All prices include duty and customs fees".
Ενώ η Digikey λέει: "All duties, taxes and brokerage fees will be due at time of delivery".
Νομίζω υπάρχει διαφορά.

----------


## mariosm

Εγω παντως διαβαζω στα *Sales Terms and Condition* της Mouser αυτα:

*Prices are exclusive of taxes*, impositions and other charges, including sales, use, excise, value-added and similar taxes or charges imposed by any government authority, international shipping charges, forwarding agent's and broker's fees, bank fees, consular fees, and document fees.

Επισης δεν γνωριζω τον τροπο πως η Mouser μπορει να υπολογιζει τις τιμες συμφωνα με το τελωνειο στην Ελλαδα

----------


## lastid

Στο γενικό Sales Terms and Condition, η Mouser πιθανότατα εννοεί ότι δεν ξέρουν τί σόι φόρους και άλλες χρεώσεις μπορεί να χρεώνει η κάθε χώρα, γιατί η κάθε μία έχει τα δικά της και να μην υπάρχει παρεξήγηση στην τελική.
Οι δασμοί του τελωνείου είναι κάτι συγκεκριμένο, περιγράφεται ρητά και δεν υπάρχει χρέωση γι αυτούς.
Σε αυτό που έχεις δίκιο είναι ότι ΜΠΟΡΕΙ κάποια έξοδα (όπως η αμοιβή του εκτελωνιστή π.χ.) να μην υπάγονται στα παραπάνω, να μην είναι μικρά και να τα φάμε στη μάπα. Γι αυτό και κάνω την ερώτηση εδώ, για να πούμε τη γνώμη μας. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι συγκεκριμένο για το θέμα (π.χ. έχει κάνει πρόσφατα από Mouser αγορές αξίας πάνω από 75 Ευρώ), ακόμη καλύτερα.

----------


## Drifter

Η αποστολή από MOUSER, DigiKey και εταιρείας από οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα εκτός ΟΝΕ προυποθέτει πέρασμα των προιόντων από τελωνείο δύο φορές - μία από την χώρα αποστολής και μία από την χώρα προορισμού. Οι εταιρείες αυτές επιβαρύνονται (σε περίπτωση παραγγελίας άνω ενός συγκεκριμένου ορίου) με τους δασμούς του *δικού τους* τελωνείου. Όταν με το καλό τα πράγματα φτάνουν Ελλάδα, τότε περνάνε από το δικό μας τελωνείο με τους απαραίτητους δασμούς (ΦΠΑ, εκτελωνισμός, κ.λ.π.)

Αν τα πράγματα είναι δηλωμένα στα παραστατικά που τα συνοδεύουν σαν Δείγματα ανευ Αξίας (Samples Free of Charge), τότε οι δασμοί/έξοδα είναι μηδενικοί/ελάχιστοι.

----------


## lastid

Επομένως όταν η Mouser μιλά για τελωνείο, εννοεί το τελωνείο του αποστολέα, δηλαδή το Αμερικανικό.
Ευχαριστώ  :Sad:  :Cursing:

----------


## klik

Καλημέρα και απο μένα,
αν θέλεις δες και το www.questcomp.com
είναι Αμερική και αυτό αλλα στέλνει με USPS και με την πτώση που έχει το δολαριο σε σχεση με το ευρώ συνφέρει.

Την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο 2 φορές εως τωρα και τη μια φορά δεν πλήρωσα καθόλου τελωνείο (συνολικό ποσό κάτω απο 150ευρω) ενώ την άλλη έδωσα 4 ευρώ (180 ευρω δέμα).

Το usps χρεώνει 40 ευρω μεταφορικά και γενικά η παράδοση είναι σε περίπου 20 μέρες (είναι λίγο αργοι στην questcomp) αλλα γλυτώνεις το νταβατζιλίκι της digikey/mouser με τις ups/fedex (οι οποίες χρεώνουν 120 ευρω ως εργασία εκτελωνιστη + έξοδα τελωνείου στο Ελ.Βενιζέλος).

Καλή τύχη

----------


## moutoulos

> ... το τελωνειο ειναι κατι εντελως *ασχετο* με τα μεταφορικα και δεν το γλυτωνεις.



Σωστότατο ...

----------


## lastid

Οκ, δεν θα διαφωνήσω, αλλά:




> το τελωνειο ειναι κατι εντελως ασχετο με τα μεταφορικα και δεν το γλυτωνεις



Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι είναι το ίδιο. Ισα ίσα που τα διαχώρισα, αναφέροντας ότι η Mouser φαίνεται να μας κάνει μία προσφορά για μεταφορικά ΚΑΙ τελωνείο.

----------


## lastid

Klik:
Μια χαρά φαίνεται η Quest Components, δεν έχει όμως μικροελεγκτές  :Sad: 
Ακόμη και η Sparkfun που χρεώνει μόνο 3 Ευρώ μεταφορικά, δεν έχει τον μικροελεγκτή που θέλω...

----------


## lastid

Λοιπόν, έχω νέα:
Επειδή ήθελα να επιμείνω λίγο περισσότερο στο να βεβαιωθώ (αξίζει τον κόπο άλλωστε) και επειδή δεν πίστευα κατά βάθος ότι η Mouser εννοούσε στην προσφορά της ότι θα μου πληρώσει το Αμερικάνικο τελωνείο μόνο (λόγω του ότι αυτό δεν το πληρώνω ποτέ εγώ εκτός προσφοράς!), επικοινώνησα με chat με μία αντιπρόσωπό τους. Περίμενα 10 λεπτά μέχρι να βρω κάποια ελεύθερη, αλλά πιστεύω ότι άξιζε τον κόπο.
Την ρώτησα για το θέμα των δασμών και της προσφοράς και αφού περίμενα για να το τσεκάρει, μου είπε ότι όντως δεν πληρώνω κανένα τελωνείο, αλλά καλύτερα να μιλήσω  τηλεφωνικά με το Τμήμα Διεθνών Πωλήσεων. 
Την παρακάλεσα να τους ρωτήσει για μένα και να επιμείνει στο θέμα του τελωνείου. Όντως τους ρώτησε και μου είπε ότι δεν πληρώνω σίγουρα τίποτε, γιατί θα μου έρθουν μέσω Γαλλίας.
Άρα, λέω να προχωρήσω έτσι κι αλλιώς. Τί λέτε κι εσείς?

----------


## klik

απο EU πάρε ότι θες, δεν παρεμβάλετε τελωνειο. Μόνο vat(φπα) υπαρχει και πιθανα είναι μέσα στην τιμή.

----------


## papalevies

Περιμένω νέα με αυτήν την υπόθεση γιατί θέλω και εγώ να πάρω από Mouser αλλά δέν εχω συμπληρώσει αρκετά εξαρτήματα ακόμα για παραγγελία. Κάτι είχα ακούσει ότι τα ολοκληρωμένα εντός ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης δέν χρεώνονται με vat (φπα) αλλά δέν είμαι σίγουρος. 20 ευρώ για μεταφορικά ειναι πάρα πολλά.

----------


## mariosm

VAT ειναι το ΦΠΑ και δεν το γλυτωνεις ουτε στα ηλεκτρονικα ουτε σε οποιαδηποτε συναλλαγη στην Ευρωπαικη Ενωση. 
Η μονη περιπτωση που δεν πληρωνεις ΦΠΑ ειναι οταν ζητησεις εκδοση τιμολογιου αλλα θα πρεπει το ΑΦΜ σου να ειναι καταχωρημενο στον πινακα ενδοκοινοτικων και διεθνων συναλλαγων. Αν δεν ειναι τοτε δεν εκδιδεται τιμολογιο και το ΦΠΑ ειναι σιγουρο  :W00t: .

----------


## pet

Καλά βρε παιδιά, ολόκληρη ευρώπη δεν έχει site με ηλεκτρονικά;

----------


## klik

H ευρωπη δεν έχει ασχοληθει τόσο με τη διαφήμηση όπως digikey,mouser...
αλλα ενω ο lastid είπε ότι ερχονται απο γαλλια. Η λύση απο γαλλία είναι ικανοποιητικότατη.

----------


## lastid

Έκανα παραγγελία (πάνω από 150 Ευρώ) στη Mouser και περιμένω.
Θα σας πώ σχετικά όταν θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία.

----------


## VasilisL

Εχω κανει 2-3 φορες παραγγελια απο www.partsconnexion.com με αποστολη με απλο ταχυδρομειο. Την μια φορα μαλιστα η παραγγελια ηταν πανω απο 100 ευρω. Τα μεταφορικα ηταν λιγα και η ταχυτητα μεγαλη. Την μια φορα μου ηρθε το πακετο σε 7 μερες απο Καναδα-Κρητη!! Απο ασφαλεια να μην χασουν τον δρομο, μαλλον ειναι ρισκο!

----------


## lastid

Να σας ενημερώσω ότι η παραγγελία από Mouser ήρθε τελικά μέσω Γερμανίας μέσα σε 3 εργάσιμες μέρες και χωρίς τελωνείο! Το μόνο αρνητικό της υπόθεσης ήταν ότι την έκανα σαν ιδιώτης αυτή τη φορά και οι αναγραφόμενες επί site τιμές ήταν χωρίς 19% ΦΠΑ, ο οποίος προστέθηκε με το click στο Paypal..

----------


## moutoulos

Δηλαδή όλες οι τιμές ήταν αυξημένες κατα 19% ?. Και τι εννοείς σαν ιδιώτης, τις άλλες φορές
τι έβαζες ?

----------


## klik

Αν δηλώσεις VAT Number (ΑΦΜ) και είσαι VAR Registered, δεν σου χρεωνουν αυτοί ΦΠΑ (θα έπρεπε να σε χρεώναν στην Ελλάδα απο την αρμόδια ΔΟΥ).
Η οργάνωση βέβαια στη χωρα μας είναι λίγο .... πίσω, οπότε αν ήθελες εσύ πηγαινες και το πλήρωνες οικιοθελώς :Biggrin:

----------


## lastid

Σωστά. Και ο ΦΠΑ δηλώνεται ξεχωριστά στη δήλωση ΦΠΑ, για ενδοκοινοτικές αγορές, μια που μου έρχονται τελικά από Ευρωπαικό υποκατάστημα. Είχα ξανααγοράσει σαν εταιρεία, δηλώνοντας και το ΑΦΜ μου.
Οι αναγραφόμενες τιμές του site είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ. Άρα: βλέπω εξάρτημα $1.6. Το αγοράζω. Έστω ότι $1.60  = 1 Ευρώ. Στο καλάθι μου βγάζει αξία $1. Κάνω την αγορά. Μου τραβάει το Paypal 1.19 Ευρώ (συν αμοιβή Paypal και μεταφορικά αν υπάρχουν φυσικά).

----------


## stom

Η αλητεια με το φπα σε αγορα απο αμερικανικα site δεν εχει οριο..
Σου χρεωνουν φπα το οποιο απλα το κρατανε. Δεν το αποδιδουν πουθενα
Παει στη τσεπη τους.
Και αυτο λεει γινεται για να μην υπαρχει αθεμιτος ανταγωνισμος, βασει συμφωνιας μεταξυ ευρωπης και αμερικης.
ΕΛΕΟΣ.

----------


## JOUN

> Σωστά. Και ο ΦΠΑ δηλώνεται ξεχωριστά στη δήλωση ΦΠΑ, για ενδοκοινοτικές αγορές, μια που μου έρχονται τελικά από Ευρωπαικό υποκατάστημα. Είχα ξανααγοράσει σαν εταιρεία, δηλώνοντας και το ΑΦΜ μου.
> Οι αναγραφόμενες τιμές του site είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ. Άρα: βλέπω εξάρτημα $1.6. Το αγοράζω. Έστω ότι $1.60  = 1 Ευρώ. Στο καλάθι μου βγάζει αξία $1. Κάνω την αγορά. Μου τραβάει το Paypal 1.19 Ευρώ (συν αμοιβή Paypal και μεταφορικά αν υπάρχουν φυσικά).



Αυτο που λες με το ΦΠΑ δεν μου εχει τυχει ποτε για αγορα απο Αμερικη.Οτι τιμη γραφει το site αυτο μου χρεωνει το Paypal ουτε σεντ παραπανω(Κλεβει βεβαια λιγο στην ισοτιμια γυρω στο 3% αλλα αυτα τα κανει το Paypal για παρτη του και οχι το κρατος)

----------


## edgar

να επαναφερω το θεμα.

θελω να αγορασω καποια προιοντα απο Mouser αξιας γυρω στα 120€.
οσο και να το ψαχνω , βρισκω να εχω δωρεαν μεταφορικα.

το θεμα ειναι , αν θα χρεωθω παραπανω λογω της τιμης του προιοντος στο τελωνειο.

Και μια χαζη ερωτηση. Απο την στιγμη που τα προιοντα φτανουν στο σπιτι μας , απο που και ως που παιζει το τελωνειο? Η εταιρια διανομης δεν ασχολειται με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα? Δηλαδη , εσεις πηγαινετε στο τελωνειο για να παρετε οτι εχετε παραγγειλει?

----------


## mariosm

Αν η Mouser δεν στελνει με ταχυδρομειο αλλα μονο με DHL ,UPS, TNT κλπ. τοτε υπολογιζε παντα συν 120 ευρω που δεν ειναι ολα τελωνειο αλλα εξοδα για εξωτερικο γραφειο εκτελωνισμου.

----------


## stom

> Απο την στιγμη που τα προιοντα φτανουν στο σπιτι μας , απο που και ως που παιζει το τελωνειο? Η εταιρια διανομης δεν ασχολειται με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα? Δηλαδη , εσεις πηγαινετε στο τελωνειο για να παρετε οτι εχετε παραγγειλει?



Τα προιοντα δεν διακτινιζονται (ακομα) στο σπιτι σου, συνηθως ερχονται αεροπορικως. Εκει στο αεροδρομιο συχναζουν τελωνια ιερεις και φαρισαιοι οι οποιοι εχουν τεραστια χερια και μεγαλες τσεπες.

Οποτε χτυπαει το τηλεφωνακι σου και σου λενε οτι τα εξοδα εκτελωνισμου θα ειναι χχχ ευρω τα οποια και θα πληρωσεις στον μεταφορεα κατα την παραδοση. (το χχχ ξεκιναει απο τα 120 ) Αν το ποσο ειναι μεγαλο σου ζητανε να τα προκαταβαλεις στη τραπεζα....

----------


## sigmacom

> να επαναφερω το θεμα.
> 
> θελω να αγορασω καποια προιοντα απο Mouser αξιας γυρω στα 120€.
> οσο και να το ψαχνω , βρισκω να εχω δωρεαν μεταφορικα.
> 
> το θεμα ειναι , αν θα χρεωθω παραπανω λογω της τιμης του προιοντος στο τελωνειο.
> 
> Και μια χαζη ερωτηση. Απο την στιγμη που τα προιοντα φτανουν στο σπιτι μας , απο που και ως που παιζει το τελωνειο? Η εταιρια διανομης δεν ασχολειται με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα? Δηλαδη , εσεις πηγαινετε στο τελωνειο για να παρετε οτι εχετε παραγγειλει?



Στις 9/5/10 παρήγγειλα υλικό από Mouser, αξίας 117,59 ευρώ. Μου χρέωσαν +23 ευρώ ΦΠΑ, και συνολικά χρεώθηκα στην κάρτα μου 140,59 ευρώ (βλέπω το τιμολόγιο 10/5/10 μπροστά μου). 

Το δέμα έφυγε από Μοuser στις 11/5/10 και παραδόθηκε στα χέρια μου στις 18/5/10 *χωρίς να δώσω ούτε σεντς παραπάνω* (τρόπος αποστολής: FedEx International Priority). Όπως αναφέρει η Mouser, για κάποιο ποσό και άνω, την δαπάνη εκτελωνισμού την αναλαμβάνει η Mouser - όμως νομίζω ότι ισχύει μόνο για τον συγκεκριμένο τρόπο αποστολής (FedEx International Priority).

----------


## edgar

μαλιστα Στελιο!
Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!
Να ρωτησω επισης, η αγορα ηταν για επιχειρηση ή για ιδιωτη?
Δηλαδη αν βαλω στον τυπο διευθυνσης (στην δηλωση)  "residential" θα εχει καποια διαφορα?

----------


## mariosm

Για να δηλωσεις επιχειρηση πρεπει να δηλωσεις ΑΦΜ το οποιο πρεπει να ειναι και καταχωρημενο στο διεθνες συστημα συναλλαγων.
Αλλιως υπολογιζεσαι σαν ιδιωτης.

----------


## sigmacom

Η αγορά ήταν ως ιδιώτης Δημήτρη. "Residential" έχω κι εγώ δηλωμένο.  :Smile:

----------


## edgar

thanks  :Thumbup1:

----------


## lastid

Αυτό ακριβώς έγινε και σε μένα. Το ξαναγράφω γιατί μπορεί παραπάνω να μην ήμουν κατανοητός:
Έκανα παραγγελία σαν ιδιώτης, αξίας μεγαλύτερης των 75 Euro. 
Οι αναγραφόμενες στο site τιμές ήταν χωρίς ΦΠΑ, το οποίο προστέθηκε με το click της παραγγελίας. 
Το δέμα ήρθε στην πόρτα μου με Fedex μέσω Γερμανίας, χωρίς τελωνείο και χωρίς χρέωση μεταφορικών.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Το αγοράζω. Έστω ότι $1.60  = 1 Ευρώ. Στο καλάθι μου *βγάζει αξία $1*. Κάνω την αγορά. Μου τραβάει *το Paypal 1.19 Ευρώ* (συν αμοιβή Paypal και μεταφορικά αν υπάρχουν φυσικά).








> Το δέμα ήρθε στην πόρτα μου με Fedex μέσω *Γερμανίας*



Αδελφέ , στην επόμενη ζωή να μάθεις Γερμανικά , για να μην σου τρώει το Paypal προμήθεια  για ευρο - δολάρια ..  


Προσωπικά ... δεν ξαναδίνω φράγκο σε Αμερικάνο .. 

Για τον Ελληνα , δυο αγορές υπάρχουν ... Η Γερμανία και η Κίνα, και η Αγγλία σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις .

----------


## edgar

η παραγγελία έγινε το βράδυ της πέμπτης 3/6/2010 
το πακέτο έφτασε στον προορισμό του το πρωι της 8/6/2010

εκτός από μιας χρέωση της τάξης των 19% για φπα δεν είχα καμια άλλη επιπρόσθετη και κανένα μπλέξιμο με τελωνεία και τελώνεια

(τρόπος αποστολής: FedEx International Priority)

αυτά πληροφοριακά ως προς επιβεβαίωση όλων που απάντησαν εως τώρα

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Τελικά από Ευρώπη στέλνει η mouser ? Τα μεταφορικά πόσο πάνε περίπου ?
Θέλω να παραγγείλω κάτι κονέκτορες της JAE για LVDS που δεν βρίσκω από αλλού...

----------


## mariosm

Πριν απο μια εβδομαδα αγορασα απο mauser. Το πακετο ερχεται απο Αμερικη αλλα μεσω Γαλλιας και  το τιμολογιο εχει γαλλικο ΑΦΜ. Ετσι δεν πληρωσα απολυτως τιποτα εξτρα.
Με το δικο μου ΑΦΜ που ειναι καταχωρημενο και στο VIES δεν πληρωνω και το ΦΠΑ.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Το πακετο ερχεται απο Αμερικη αλλα μεσω Γαλλιας και  το τιμολογιο εχει γαλλικο ΑΦΜ. Ετσι δεν πληρωσα απολυτως τιποτα εξτρα.
> Με το δικο μου ΑΦΜ που ειναι καταχωρημενο και στο VIES δεν πληρωνω και το ΦΠΑ.



Στην πρόσφατη δική μου περίπτωση τα πράγματα "τσούλησαν" λίγο!
Ανοιξα νέο λ/σμό στο site της εταιρείας όπου αρχικά δεν ζητήθηκε ούτε υπήρχε διαδικασία εισόδου ΑΦΜ (βλέπε συνημμένο σημείο#1), προχώρησα σε επιλογή υλικού, έβαλα στοιχεία πιστωτικής και στον τελικό έλεγχο ζητήθηκε ΑΦΜ (σημείο #2). Οταν εκδόθηκε το τιμολόγιο είχε χρέωση ΦΠΑ και στο ψάξιμο αργότερα βρήκα ότι μπήκε η επιλογή ADD/EDIT ΑΦΜ (σημείο #3) χωρίς να περιέχει αυτόν που έβαλα στο σημείο #2 *!*

Prosoxh.jpg

Σε επικοινωνία μαζί τους τα ίδια όπως και στις άλλες ανταγωνιστικές τους εταιρείες. Το λάθος βαρύνει πάντα τον κάτοχο της πιστωτικής κάρτας ...

Δοκίμασα και σήμερα και ισχύει η "ακριβότερη" διαδικασία (με το λάθος τους).
Αρα μικρό τρυκ: δημιουργείς λ/σμό, επιλέγεις υλικό, ετοιμάζεις τo "καλάθι", πας πίσω ψάχνεις και διορθώνεις το λ/σμό σου με edit/add ΑΦΜ και στο τέλος κάνεις checkout!

G

----------


## -nikos-

γιατι δεν τα περνεις απο την farnel ?
ποτε δεν μου εχει χρεωσει μεταφορικα και για αγωρες 15-20 ευρω

----------


## GeorgeVita

> γιατί δεν τα παίρνεις από την farnel;



Εξαρτάται από τη διαθεσιμότητα του υλικού. Αυτή τη φορά δοκίμασα τη Mouser που ήταν πιό πλήρης σε αυτά που ζήτησα. Ακόμη και PIC που συνήθως αγοράζω από microchipdirect τα έβαλα εκεί και τελικά μου κόστισαν 19% περισσότερο. Οπως έγραψα παραπάνω παρόμοια προβλήματα έχουν συμβεί σε Farnell και Digikey. Η πρώτη απάντηση των υπαλλήλων 'customer ΜΗ-care' σε αυτές τι εταιρείες είναι 'φταίξατε εσείς, το τιμολόγιο εκδόθηκε, χρεώσαμε την κάρτα σας, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα ...' 
Τις νομικολογιστικές διαδικασίες τις ξέρω, συνήθως δεν αξίζει για €87.50 να χάσεις τόσο χρόνο, ή μήπως πρέπει ...

G

----------


## somone

> γιατι δεν τα περνεις απο την farnel ?
> ποτε δεν μου εχει χρεωσει μεταφορικα και για αγωρες 15-20 ευρω



Σίγουρα;; Πότε αγόρασες; Πέρισυ που αγόρασα τελευταία φορά μου χρέωσε κανονικά τα 8-9 ευρω μεταφορικά.

----------


## mariosm

> γιατι δεν τα περνεις απο την farnel ?



Εγω αγοραζω και απο farnell αλλα σε ολα οσα αγορασει μεχρι τωρα η mouser ειναι παντα φθηνοτερη.
Οποτε απο farnell μονο οταν δεν εχει η mouser.

----------


## paul333

απορο πως γραφουνε μερικοι θελουν να γλιτοσουν το Φ.Π.Α σε ενα public forum ? ειναι ποινικο αδικημα!!.

Να ξερεται παντος οτι το κρατος ποτε δεν χανει θα μας τα βαλει αλλου 

σε ολους μας η θα κοψει μισθους η θα βαλει περισσοτερο Φ.Π.Α στα τροφιμα στα τσιγαρα παντος απο καπου θα στα παρει.

----------


## mariosm

> απορο πως γραφουνε μερικοι θελουν να γλιτοσουν το Φ.Π.Α σε ενα public forum



Παυλο δεν ξερω για ποιον μιλας αλλα ΔΕΝ γινεται να γλυτωσεις ΦΠΑ απο πουθενα και κυριως απο τετοιες συναλλαγες.

Εγω που γραφω οτι δεν πληρωνω το ΦΠΑ φυσικα δεν εννοω οτι το κανω παρανομα. Το ΦΠΑ παντα το πληρωνει ο τελικος αποδεκτης του προιοντος. 
Οταν εχεις ΑΦΜ καταχωρημενο στο VIES σημαινει οτι ειναι επαγγελματικο οποτε τα εμπορευματα θεωρειται οτι ειναι για εμπορικη χρηση. Το ΦΠΑ εγω θα το αποδωσω οταν 
τιμολογησω στον τελικο αγοραστη.

----------


## paul333

μαριε δεν το λεω για σενα προσοπικα! ουτε για κανενα! 

γενικα ενα προβληματισμο εθεσα. 

Και το Φ.Π.Α στα ηλεκτρονικα επρεπε να ισχηει χαμηλοτερος συντελεστης Φ.Π.Α 

εδω στα τσοντοπεριοδικα χαμηλοτερο συντελεστη Φ.Π.Α και στα ηλεκτρονικα που ειναι η εξελιξη βαζουν 23% αλλα το κρατος ειναι μπαχαλο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> απορώ πως γράφουνε μερικοί θέλουν να γλυτώσουν το Φ.Π.Α σε ένα public forum ...



Πως έβγαλες αυτό το συμπέρασμα; Στα forum δεν "συμμετέχουν" επαγγελματίες; Γνωρίζεις την φοροτεχνική νομοθεσία;
Αν και για φοροτεχνικά θέματα υπάρχουν άλλα forums, θα σημειώσω ότι:

Τα εμπορεύματα που εισάγονται από χώρες εκτός ΕΕ εφόσον έχουν αξία πάνω από κάποιο όριο, ακολουθούν τη διαδικασία εκτελωνισμού και υπολογισμού/πληρωμής ΦΠΑ. Αν το εμπόρευμα χρησιμοποιηθεί από επαγγελματία, ο ΦΠΑ της εισαγωγής εκπίπτει στην επόμενη δήλωση ΦΠΑ.

Τα εμπορεύματα που διακινούνται εντός ΕΕ θεωρούνται "ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές" και αν είναι για λιανική *ο ΦΠΑ πληρώνεται* στο κράτος που πούλησε το εμπόρευμα, δηλαδή *στην περίπτωσή μου στη Γαλλία από λάθος τους!* (επειδή θεωρήθηκε λιανική πώληση). Οταν πρόκειται για εμπορική συναλλαγή, το τιμολόγιο εκδίδεται χωρίς ΦΠΑ για να ακολουθηθεί η τοπική νομοθεσία στο κράτος που αγόρασε το υλικό, άρα ο φόρος να πληρωθεί εδώ. Μέσω VIES διασταυρώνονται οι ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές για να μην υπάρξουν "κενά".

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

Υ.Γ. Νομίζω ότι η συμμετοχή σε forum και η "γνωμοδότηση" σε τεχνικά ή μη θέματα είναι "χαλαρή" και εμπεριέχει την πιθανότητα ασάφειας, λάθους, παρεξηγήσεων. Δεν θα βάζουμε "νομικές σημειώσεις" σε κάθε τοποθέτησή μας! Η δημοσιοποίηση της άποψής μας γίνεται με καλή πρόθεση, γιατί νομίζουμε ότι είναι σωστή και ίσως φανεί χρήσιμη σε άλλους αναγνώστες. Βέβαια μπορεί και "επιτρέπεται" να αλλάξουμε/βελτιώσουμε τη γνώμη μας με τις τοποθετήσεις άλλων μελών στο forum.

----------


## chip

όταν αγοράζει κανείς απο Mouser σαν ιδιώτης το κράτος χάνει το ΦΠΑ κανονικά και με το νόμο, αφού το ΦΠΑ εισπράτεται από το Γαλλικό κράτος.

----------


## paul333

παντος και εγω σαν ιδιωτης αν τα βρω μαζεμενα τα υλικα σε ενα καταστημα και φτηνα θα τα παρω απο εκει και ας πληρωσο φορο στο γαλλικο κρατος

απο την στιγμη που ειναι στην ευρωπη νομιμο ειναι ας φροντισουν τα ελληνικα καταστηματα(Sites) να τα εχουν ολα γιατι αν περνεις λιγα απο εδω λιγα απο εκει δεν βγενεις.

----------


## chip

Νομίζω οτι συγκρίνωντας καταστήματα σαν το mouser με τα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών της Ελλάδος είναι σα να συγκρίνεις μεγάλο super market με το μπακάλικο της γειτωνιάς. Αν θέλεις ένα κουτί μπισκότα ή μια μπύρα για να δεις ένα dvd (αντίστοιχα ένα 555 ή μια διάτρητη πλακέτα) θα πας στο μαγαζί της γειτωνιάς. Αν θέλεις να ψωνίσεις για την εβδομάδα θα πας στο super market (αν θες να κάνεις μια κατασκευή που δεν έχει απλά εξαρτήματα πας στο mouser).
Φυσικά το μαγαζί της γειτωνιάς είναι πιθανότερο να μην έχει τόσο καλές τιμές όπως το super market και φυσικά είναι αδύνατο για οικονομικούς λόγους να το μετατρέψει ο ιδιωκτήτης του σε super market.
Πάντως πιστεύω οτι μπορεί μαγαζιά στην Ελλάδα να έχουν καλύτερες τιμές από καταστήματα όπως το Mouser αλλά δεν μπορούν σε καμία περίπτωση να συγκριθούν στο θέμα ποικιλίας.

----------


## xmaze

κανένα μαγαζί παρόμοιο απο γερμανία ή γενικά απο ευρώπη να με προτεινει κανείς υπάρχει?

----------


## tasosmos

Κι η mouser απο Γαλλια στελνει συνηθως εδω. 
Εναλλακτικα μεγαλοι διανομεις ειναι η farnell και η RS components. Η τελευταια εχει και αντιπροσωπεια εδω στην Ν Ιωνια αλλα ειναι συνηθως αρκετα ακριβοτερη απο τις 2 προηγουμενες.

----------


## mariosm

Νικο Mouser και Farnell κανουν ενδοκοινοτικη συναλλαγη.

----------


## paul333

> Νομίζω οτι συγκρίνωντας καταστήματα σαν το mouser με τα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών της Ελλάδος είναι σα να συγκρίνεις μεγάλο super market με το μπακάλικο της γειτωνιάς. Αν θέλεις ένα κουτί μπισκότα ή μια μπύρα για να δεις ένα dvd (αντίστοιχα ένα 555 ή μια διάτρητη πλακέτα) θα πας στο μαγαζί της γειτωνιάς. Αν θέλεις να ψωνίσεις για την εβδομάδα θα πας στο super market (αν θες να κάνεις μια κατασκευή που δεν έχει απλά εξαρτήματα πας στο mouser).
> Φυσικά το μαγαζί της γειτωνιάς είναι πιθανότερο να μην έχει τόσο καλές τιμές όπως το super market και φυσικά είναι αδύνατο για οικονομικούς λόγους να το μετατρέψει ο ιδιωκτήτης του σε super market.
> Πάντως πιστεύω οτι μπορεί μαγαζιά στην Ελλάδα να έχουν καλύτερες τιμές από καταστήματα όπως το Mouser αλλά δεν μπορούν σε καμία περίπτωση να συγκριθούν στο θέμα ποικιλίας.



αυτο ειναι μια καλη δικαιολογια
παντος εν καλο παραδειγμα θα ηταν αυτο το site απο ουγγαρια!!.

http://www.hestore.hu τυχαια το βρηκα .

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Παντως εγω που διαβασα ολα τα παραπανω δεν καταλαβα απολυτως τιποτα περι mouser .
Τι τελικα χρεωνει ρε παιδια ,ας απαντησει καποιος ΠΟΥ ΨΩΝΙΣΕ .
Παραδειγμα ,για να μιλαμε συγκεκριμενα,βλεπω στον καταλογο της ενα προϊον που κανει 1e 
Παραγγελνω 10 καμματια ποσο θα πληρωσω οταν το παρω στα χερια μου;
Για να γινω και πιο συγκεκριμενος .......δινω και τον Α.Φ.Μ

----------


## tasosmos

> Παντως εγω που διαβασα ολα τα παραπανω δεν καταλαβα απολυτως τιποτα περι mouser .
> Τι τελικα χρεωνει ρε παιδια ,ας απαντησει καποιος ΠΟΥ ΨΩΝΙΣΕ .
> Παραδειγμα ,για να μιλαμε συγκεκριμενα,βλεπω στον καταλογο της ενα προϊον που κανει 1e 
> Παραγγελνω 10 καμματια ποσο θα πληρωσω οταν το παρω στα χερια μου;
> Για να γινω και πιο συγκεκριμενος .......δινω και τον Α.Φ.Μ



Απλο ειναι, αν εχεις επαγγελματικο ΑΦΜ καταχωρημενο για συναλλαγες στην ΕΕ τοτε δεν χρεωνεσαι το ΦΠΑ απο την mouser.
Αν αγοραζεις λιανικη το χρεωνεσαι κανονικα.

Επιπλεον αν δεν ξεπερνας τα 75€ (αν θυμαμαι καλα) στην παραγγελια σου τοτε εχεις και μια χρεωση για τα μεταφορικα.

----------


## kpap

Είχα ψωνίσει και εγώ πέρυσι κάποια κομμάτια από Mouser, φρόντισα να πάρω αρκετά πράγματα ώστε να ξεπεράσω το όριο για τα δωρεάν μεταφορικά και επιπλέον δεν πλήρωσα καθόλου τελωνείο, αν και είχαν σταλεί με FEDEX (νομίζω). Και έχω μια εντύπωση ότι είχαν έρθει απευθείας από Αμερική και όχι από Ευρώπη, αλλά μπορεί να κάνω λάθος γιατί πάει καιρός.

----------


## chip

> αυτο ειναι μια καλη δικαιολογια
> παντος εν καλο παραδειγμα θα ηταν αυτο το site απο ουγγαρια!!.
> 
> http://www.hestore.hu τυχαια το βρηκα .



Τι εννοείς paul οτι είναι μια καλή δικαιολογία?
Για να φτιάξει κάποιος αντίστοιχο κατάστημα με το Mouser πρέπει να επενδήσει πολλά εκατομμυρια ευρώ και συνάψει συμφωνίες με βιομηχανίες πράγμα αδύνατο αφού οι βιομηχανίες σου επιβάλουν οτι από το τάδε εξάρτημα θα αγοράσεις τόσα κομμάτια. Η mouser είναι μεγάλος προμηθευτής στις ΗΠΑ και τροφοδωτεί βιομηχανίες. Είναι αδύνατο να ξεκινήσει κάτι τέτοιο στην Ελλάδα που δεν έχει κατανάλωση. 
Στην ουγγαρία είναι ποιο εύκολο γιατί έχει βιομηχανίες ηλεκτρονικών.
Και πάλι αυτό στην ουγαρία είναι σημαντικά ακριβότερος από την mouser και με πολύ μικρότερη ποικιλία εξαρτημάτων.

Πάντως είναι ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση αυτός από την ουγγαρία.

----------


## paul333

FedEx - Incoterms: DDP (Duty and customs fees paid by Mouser).

εδω γραφει παντος οτι το τελωνειο επιβαρυνει τη mouser και οχι το πελατη

Με fedex χρεωνει 20 euro μεταφορικα πανω απο 75euro δεν χρεωνει.

το Φ.Π.Α ολο στο πελατη αλλα το ποσο το χρεωνει δεν λεει 23% η 19%? η μηπως 2 φορες το χρεωνει
Customer is responsible to pay all VAT charges at this time.


αρκετες αντιπροσοπειες εχουν και στο ισραηλ!!
http://gr.mouser.com/contact/GlobalB...?branch=Europe

ετοιμος ειμαι να παραγγειλω αλλα αν ειναι να πληροσω 2 φορες Φ.Π.Α δεν συνφερει.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Το γράψαμε παραπάνω:





> Τα εμπορεύματα που διακινούνται εντός ΕΕ θεωρούνται "ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές" και αν είναι για λιανική *ο ΦΠΑ πληρώνεται στο κράτος που πούλησε το εμπόρευμα*...
> Οταν πρόκειται για εμπορική συναλλαγή, το τιμολόγιο εκδίδεται *χωρίς ΦΠΑ για να ακολουθηθεί η τοπική νομοθεσία*  ... Μέσω VIES διασταυρώνονται οι ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές για να μην υπάρξουν "κενά".



Αν είσαι πελάτης λιανικής θα πληρώσεις τις τιμές που αναφέρονται στο site +19% ΦΠΑ Γαλλίας.

Αν πρόκειται για εμπορική χρήση (μεταπώληση, μεταποίηση, ...) πρέπει να διπλοτσεκάρεις ότι έχει μπει ο ΑΦΜ στο λ/σμό σου. Δεν χάνεις τίποτε αν επιβεβαιώσεις με email *πριν πληρώσεις*!





> Αρα μικρό τρυκ: δημιουργείς λ/σμό, επιλέγεις υλικό, ετοιμάζεις τo "καλάθι", *πας πίσω ψάχνεις και διορθώνεις το λ/σμό σου με edit/add VAT# και στο τέλος κάνεις checkout!*



G

----------


## timekeeper

Την έκανα κι εγώ την παραγγελία μου... 108 ευρώ στο καλάθι, 130 η χρέωση στην κάρτα... Η αποστολή δεν έγινε από Γαλλία αλλά από Αμερική κι αυτό με τρομάζει λίγο...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Την έκανα κι εγώ την παραγγελία μου... 108 ευρώ στο καλάθι, 130 η χρέωση στην κάρτα... Η αποστολή δεν έγινε από Γαλλία αλλά από Αμερική κι αυτό με τρομάζει λίγο...



Θα έρθει μέσω Γαλλίας την Τρίτη με γαλλικό τιμολόγιο και ΑΦΜ. Αν είσαι πελάτης λιανικής φαίνονται όλα σωστά (με χρέωση ΦΠΑ). Στην περίπτωσή μου (επαγγελματική συναλλαγή) μου επέστρεψαν τη διαφορά του ΦΠΑ (με λίγο κυνήγημα).
G

----------


## timekeeper

> Θα έρθει μέσω Γαλλίας την Τρίτη με γαλλικό τιμολόγιο και ΑΦΜ. Αν είσαι πελάτης λιανικής φαίνονται όλα σωστά (με χρέωση ΦΠΑ). Στην περίπτωσή μου (επαγγελματική συναλλαγή) μου επέστρεψαν τη διαφορά του ΦΠΑ (με λίγο κηνύγημα).
> G



Μακάρι φίλε μου, μακάρι...

----------


## timekeeper

Λοιπόν κύριοι... Το πακέτο ήρθε σήμερα με κούριερ στην πόρτα μου, χωρίς καμία επιπλέον χρέωση!!! Όσο για την συσκευασία των πραγμάτων μέσα στο κουτί, ένα θα πω: Α-Π-Ι-Σ-Τ-Ε-Υ-Τ-Ο !!! Οι τύποι δεν παίζονται! Αγοράστε άφοβα και χωρίς το άγχος του τελωνείου.

----------


## shoco

Η παραγγελια ηρθε σημερα κανονικα χωρις καποια εξτρα χρεωση. Ολα μια χαρα.

----------


## fostiras

Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να ενημερώσω ότι παρήγγειλα πρώτη φορά από Mouser. Αξία προϊόντων 201 Ευρώ με ΑΦΜ εταιρείας καταχωρημένο για εισαγωγές. Πληρωμή με κάρτα εταιρείας (τιμές χωρίς ΦΠΑ όπως αναγράφονται στο site της Mouser και χωρίς μεταφορικά >75 Ευρώ). Η παραγγελία μου εστάλη μεσημέρι Παρασκευής 7-10-11. Το δέμα έφτασε σήμερα 11-10 με FEDEX (μοναδική επιλογή από Mouser) μέσω Γαλλίας όπου κι εκτελωνίστηκε. Καμία επιπλέον χρέωση, όλα εντάξει (εκτός από το γεγονός ότι το δέμα παρέμεινε για μια ολόκληρη Δευτέρα στην Αθήνα, ενώ ταξίδεψε από Αμερική και εκτελωνίστηκε!!! στο Παρίσι μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο).

Μιας και είναι το πρώτο μου post θα ήθελα να εκφράσω τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια σε όλο το forum, τους συναδέλφους ηλεκτρονικούς και τους χομπίστες.

Γιώργος

----------


## mariosm

Εχει καποιος αγορασει zigbee 2.4Ghz modules απο mouser ή οποιοδηποτε αλλο αμερικανικο on-line shop; 
Θελω να μαθω αν τα στειλανε αμεσως ή ζητηθηκε να ακολουθησετε καποια διαφορετικη διαδικασια.

----------


## picdev

έχω 2 ερωτήσεις, οι τιμές στο καλάθι , είναι με ΦΠΑ ή χωρίς??
και δεύτερον που βάζεις το εταιρικό αφμ για να γλιτώσεις το φπα?

----------


## bchris

Οι τιμες ειναι χωρις το ΦΠΑ.
Δεν το ξερω, νομιζω στα account settings, αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.

----------


## picdev

Incoterms :Very Happy: DP
All prices include duty and customs fees on select shipping methods.
Free shipping on most orders over 65 € (EUR)






εμένα μου γράφει αυτό κατω κατω στο basket

----------


## SRF

> IncotermsDP
> All prices include duty and customs fees on select shipping methods.
> Free shipping on most orders over 65  (EUR)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εμένα μου γράφει αυτό κατω κατω στο basket



Στο "My Account" έχει κάτω απο το "personal details" την επιλογή "VAT add/edit" όπου θα προσθέσεις το ΑΦμ σύμφωνα με τον Ευρωπαϊκό ορισμό του! Προσοχή να έχεις επίσης διορθώσει την διεύθυνση αποστολής και επίσης της τιμολόγησης ώστε να αντιστοιχεί με τα στοιχεία της επαγγελματικής σου έδρας που είναι αντίστοιχα δηλωμένα στο σεχετικό ΑΦΜ! Αλλοιώς σε "ρίχνει" ως "αδιάφορο/ψευδή" στην ακτηγορία Λιανικής, και θα προσθέσει αυτόματα ΦΠΑ!!!

----------


## picdev

εντάξει το βρήκα,
επίσης μόλις έβγαλα το vat number εμφανίστηκε το ΦΠΑ, άρα οι τιμές τους είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ

----------


## bchris

Οπως και να'χει παλι δεν θα πληρωσεις ΦΠΑ?
Απλα σου εκδιδει τιμολογιο...

----------


## SRF

> Οπως και να'χει παλι δεν θα πληρωσεις ΦΠΑ?
> Απλα σου εκδιδει τιμολογιο...



Αυτό που γίνεται είναι ότι δεν υποχρεώνεσαι σε προκαταβολή ΦΠΑ, κατά την αγορά τους, ως ενδοκοινοτική συναλλαγή πλέον!  
Εσύ ως επιχείρηση, μετά την μεταπώλησή τους, μεταποίηση και πώληση ενός Χ προϊόντος, τελικά θα εισπράξεις ΦΠΑ εφ' όσον το πωλήσεις ΕΔΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ή στην Ευρώπη σε ιδιώτη... τον οποίο εισπραχθέντα ΦΠΑ θα καταβάλλεις τελικώς στο Ελληνικό σύστημα φορολογίας! Το κράτος στην ουσία ΔΕΝ ΧΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΦΠΑ του!!!  Απλά ΔΕΝ τον προϋσπράτει όπως συμβαίνει με τις εμπορικές/επιχειρηματικές συναλλαγές της εσωτερικής αγοράς! Πράγμα που ΑΝ το σκεφτείτε σοβαρά... στην ουσία του ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση!!!

----------


## picdev

στη τουρκία  για παράδειγμα μας είπαν οτι υπάρχουν βιομηχανικές ζώνες που δεν πληρώνεις κανένα φόρο σαν επιχείρηση , με τον όρο ότι τα περισσότερα απο αυτά που παράγεις πάνε σε εξαγωγές

----------


## SRF

> στη τουρκία  για παράδειγμα μας είπαν οτι υπάρχουν βιομηχανικές ζώνες που δεν πληρώνεις κανένα φόρο σαν επιχείρηση , με τον όρο ότι τα περισσότερα απο αυτά που παράγεις πάνε σε εξαγωγές



Ναι... ΟΚ... 
ΜΗΝ ΠΑΜΕ ΕΚΕΙ το θεμα γιατί έχει τόσες τσουκνίδες & κάτι γαϊδουράγκαθα αυτή η "μέθοδος" ανάπτυξης... που θα καραφλιάσουμε ή θα δούμε τον "ΝΟΝΟ" 1000 σε ανάλυση σε φόρουμ!

----------


## bchris

Δηλαδη αν αγορασω πραγματα με επαγγελματικο ΑΦΜ και δεν τα πουλησω ποτε, για τον Α ή Β λογο, δεν θα καταβαλω ποτε και το αναλογο ΦΠΑ?

Με αλλα λογια συμφερει ενα ιδιωτη να βαλει ενα ΑΦΜ απο μια επιχειρηση του ...κουνιαδου του ας πουμε και να ξωνιζει χωρις ΦΠΑ ή υπαρχει κανα φιδι στην γωνια?

----------


## geostrom

σε πολα site συμβαίνει αυτο αν αγοράσεις κάτι με επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ δεν πληρώνεις ΦΠΑ αν τώρα αγοράζεις με άλλο ΑΦΜ η δικό σου και δεν εκδοσεις ποτε αποδειξη η τιμολογιο πώλησης δεν επιβαρυνεσαι με φπα ,αυτό σημενη ώμος πος σε ένα ελεγχο θα πρέπει να έχεις εσυ η αυτός που έχει το αφμ τα εμπορεύματα η προϊόντα στο επαγγελματικό του χώρο και να τα συσχετιση με το τιμολογιο αγοράς , η ανάποδα αν η εφορία σου ζητήσει τα τιμολογια αγοράς για ελεγχο πρέπει η να έχεις αποδειξη πώλησης η το προϊών μέσα στο μαγαζί σου.

----------


## SRF

> Δηλαδη αν αγορασω πραγματα με επαγγελματικο ΑΦΜ και δεν τα πουλησω ποτε, για τον Α ή Β λογο, δεν θα καταβαλω ποτε και το αναλογο ΦΠΑ?
> 
> Με αλλα λογια συμφερει ενα ιδιωτη να βαλει ενα ΑΦΜ απο μια επιχειρηση του ...κουνιαδου του ας πουμε και να ξωνιζει χωρις ΦΠΑ ή υπαρχει κανα φιδι στην γωνια?



Ναι, και μετά ο "κουνιάδος" του θα έχει θεωρητικά μιά αποθήκη μερικών χιλιάδων, ή και εκατομμυρίων ευρώ... χωρίς να έχει εστω ένα υλικό/πράγμα όντως εντός της? Δηλαδή θα βρεθεί ως σαν να τα έχει πουλήσει "ΜΑΥΡΑ" τελικά όλα αυτά, για να μην δώσει ούτε ΦΠΑ ούτε φόρους κερδών? 
Ναι... γίνεται να το κάνει... αν έχει πλέον τάση φαληρίσματος... και ψάχνει για κατοικία στον Κορυδαλό για καμμιά πενταετία ή καλύτερα δεκαετία+, μέχρι να περάσει (?) και η βαθειά κρίση έξω?  

Αυτά εμπίπτουν σαν πράξεις στα πλαστά και εικονικά τιμολογια!!! Είναι η "διαδικασία" που ακολουθούν τα λεγόμενα "ριχτάδικα" ή οι απάτεςμε εταιρείες φαντάσματα όπου βάζουν έναν "μπροστινό", συνήθως υπέργηρο άνω των 75 ετών γιατί δεν πάει φυλακη πλέον... και διακινούν χιλιάδες προϊόντα αφορολόγητα, χωρίς ΦΠΑ κλπ, πχ ΣΤΑ ΦΑΝΑΡΙΑ, ΣΤΑ ΠΕΖΟΔΡΟΜΙΑ, "ΚΑΚΟΜΟΙΡΟΥΣ" ΠΛΑΝΩΔΙΟΥΣ, και πρακτικά μέσα από στην κυριολεξία "ΜΑΥΡΑ" !!!!

----------


## bchris

Πολυ ωραια αυτα που λετε, αλλα:

Εστω οτι εγω (η νομιμοτατη επιχειρηση Χρηστος ΑΕ) αγοραζω 100 αντιστασεις 0805 1KΩ για ενα προιον που σκεφτομαι/σχεδιαζω.
Φυσικα δεν πληρωνω ΦΠΑ γιατι ειμαι επιχειρηση.

Τις εχω λοιπον τις αντιστασουλες μου και καποια στιγμη συμαβινει καποιο απο τα παρακατω:
1. Ειτε φτιαχνω το προιον αλλα ολο μου καιγεται.
2. Σε καποια στιγμη αποφασιζω οτι δεν αξιζει ν' ασχολουμαι και τα παραταω
3. Οι υπολοπες αντιστασεις χανονται (ειναι 0805) μπαινουν αλλου ...


Οποτε σε ενα θεωρητηκο ελεγχο, εγω δεν εχω ουτε προιον, ουτε αντιστασεις, ουτε εχω πουλησεις τιποτα επο αυτα.
Τι γινεται τοτε?

----------


## SRF

> Πολυ ωραια αυτα που λετε, αλλα:
> 
> Εστω οτι εγω (η νομιμοτατη επιχειρηση Χρηστος ΑΕ) αγοραζω 100 αντιστασεις 0805 1KΩ για ενα προιον που σκεφτομαι/σχεδιαζω.
> Φυσικα δεν πληρωνω ΦΠΑ γιατι ειμαι επιχειρηση.
> 
> Τις εχω λοιπον τις αντιστασουλες μου και καποια στιγμη συμαβινει καποιο απο τα παρακατω:
> 1. Ειτε φτιαχνω το προιον αλλα ολο μου καιγεται.
> 2. Σε καποια στιγμη αποφασιζω οτι δεν αξιζει ν' ασχολουμαι και τα παραταω
> 3. Οι υπολοπες αντιστασεις χανονται (ειναι 0805) μπαινουν αλλου ...
> ...



Αυτό που περιγράφεις ως συνθήκη, συμβαίνει! Ειδικά στα ευτελούς αξίας υλικά! Ταυτόχρονα είναι διαφορετικό το να έχεις υλικά ως πρώτη ύλη... και άλλο να τα έχεις ως προς εμπορία! επίσης στην περίπτωση σχεδιασμού, είναι δεδομένο ότι κατά την φάση σχεδιασμού θα έχεις "φθορά" πρώτης ύλης μέχρι την οριστικοποίηση του σχεδιασμού σου! Αυτό υπάρχει τρόπος που υπολογίζεται και καταγράφεται! εκεί σαφέσατα βέβαια δεν μπορεί κανείς να σου πει αν μιά αντίσταση έπρεπε να καεί ή όχι... και αν τελικά χρειαζόντουσαν 1 ή 1000 αντιστάσεις για την ολοκλήρωση του σχεδιαστικού μέρους ενός προϊόντος! Αλλά τελικά θα έχεις ένα προϊόν? Ή όχι? Αν ναι, αυτό έχει ένα συγκεκριμένο κόστος υλικών... προ συναρμολογήσεως, και ενα μετά! Αυτό το κόστος είναι βασισμένο στα υλικά στην φάση Α και στο σύνολο στην φαση Β. Μετά από αυτό έρχεται το κέρδος τελικά! Αλλά κάθε τέτοιοι προϊόν έχει ακριβώς τα ίδια τελικώς υλικά εντός του ως αριθμό έστω! Άρα, η Χ αποθήκη σο θα πρέπει να αλληλοσυμπληρώνεται με υλικά μη τοποθετημένα & τα υλικά που έχουν οι τελικές έτοιμες συσκευές! Αν λογιστικά τα δύο αυτά μεγέθη συμφωνούν ως προς το σύνολο της αρχική πρώτης ύλης σου, δεν συντρέχει κανένας λόγος αμφιβολίας! Αν όχι... τότε μετακομίζεις! 
Περίπτωση που ξεκινάς ένα πρότζεκτ και τελικά το "παρατάς" για Χ αδιάφορους πεί του παρόντος λόγους! Καταγράφεις ΟΛΑ όσα χρήσιμοποίησες και τα δηλώνεις ως φθορά! Τυπικά θα πρέπει να τα έχεις σε έναν πχ κάδο, και απαιτέιται πρωτόκολλο καταστροφής τους με διαδικασία! Αλλά για ευτελούς αξίας, και μη υπερβάινωντα κάποιο Χ ποσοστό θεωρούνται αναλλώσιμα τελικώς και μηδενίζονται ως μέρος στην ετήσια χρήση!

----------

bchris (16-10-13)

----------


## picdev

εντάξει γιώργο, αυτά μόνο εσύ τα κάνεις  :Biggrin:   πες μου ότι σου έχουν κάνει έλεγχο και τους έχεις μετρήσει μέχρι και τις αντιστάσεις  :Lol:

----------


## takis_kor

παιδιά τι ισχύει τώρα, άμα παραγγείλω από τον Mouser της γερμανιας πληρώνω τελικά εκτελωνισμό ή τον κάνουν αυτοί στην γερμανια?

----------


## antonis_p

δεν υπάρχει εκτελωνισμός από Γερμανία.

Ποια μαγαζιά με ραδιοερασιτεχνικό εξοπλισμό ξέρουμε στη Γερμανία, εκτός από το wimo;

----------


## takis_kor

υπάρχει το http://de.mouser.com/   αλλά δεν ξέρω μην την πατήσω και μου τα στείλουν από αμερική και με περάσουν τελωνείο

----------


## bchris

Γιατι ρε παιδια το "http://gr.mouser.com" τι εχει και δεν σας αρεσει?

----------


## picdev

για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα, έχει αγοράσει κανείς απο microchip direct? λένε ότι τα στέλνουν απο ταιλάνδη,
πληρώνω τελωνείο φπά κτλ? ΄ή κάνουν εισαγωγή αυτοί όπως το mouser?

----------


## SV1JRT

> για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα, έχει αγοράσει κανείς απο microchip direct? λένε ότι τα στέλνουν απο ταιλάνδη,
> πληρώνω τελωνείο φπά κτλ? ΄ή κάνουν εισαγωγή αυτοί όπως το mouser?



 Πήρα PICKIT2 και PICKIT3 απο Microchip Direct. Ηρθαν με απλό ταχυδρομείο στην πόρτα μου, ΧΩΡΙΣ τελωνεία.

----------

picdev (12-11-13)

----------


## klik

Έχω κάνει αρκετές παραγγελίες στο παρελθόν και ερχόντουσαν από Ιταλία οδικώς. Τα δέματα ξεκινούσαν από Γαλλία. Δεν έχω πληρώσει τελωνεία. Αργούν κάποιες μέρες παραπάνω ... μπορείς να παρακολουθείς το πακέτο με tracking. Όταν φτάσει Ελλάδα, δεν υπάρχει tracking!

----------

picdev (12-11-13)

----------


## sotron1

> Έχω κάνει αρκετές παραγγελίες στο παρελθόν και ερχόντουσαν από Ιταλία οδικώς. Τα δέματα ξεκινούσαν από Γαλλία. Δεν έχω πληρώσει τελωνεία. Αργούν κάποιες μέρες παραπάνω ... μπορείς να παρακολουθείς το πακέτο με tracking. Όταν φτάσει Ελλάδα, δεν υπάρχει tracking!



Επειδή έφτασε στο απόλυτο χάος, γι αυτό δεν έχεις tracking.

Το ίδιο έχει συμβεί και με μένα πολλές φορές. Απλά περιμένεις και κάνεις τον σταυρό σου να ακούσεις το κουδούνι από τον ταχυδρόμο.

----------


## JOUN

Εγω οποτε εχω παρει με tracking,μια χαρα δουλευει και μεσα στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## sotron1

3 φορές με DHL από Γερμανία ούτε ξέρανε, εδώ που είναι.
Ενώ είχα tracking μέχρι που μπήκαν Ελλάδα.

----------


## Data_Panik

Ας κάνω κι εγώ ερώτηση μια που βλέπω ανοιχτό θέμα.

Παράγγειλα την Παρασκευή από το http://gr.mouser.com/ που υποτίθεται πως είναι Ιταλία. Η αποστολή είναι με UPS και έχω πληρώσει μέσω χρεωστικής 68,23 ευρώ. Το tracking έδειξε το πακέτο να ξεκινάει από Αμερική και να περνάει από Γερμανία για να φτάσει Ελλάδα. Σήμερα λοιπόν μου ήρθε ειδοποίηση να επικοινωνήσω με το τμήμα εκτελωνισμών από την UPS στην Ελλάδα.

Επειδή δεν τους πρόλαβα, και με έχει φάει το άγχος, ξέρει κανείς αν πρόκειται να μου κάτσουν τελωνείο ή πρόκειται μόνο το ΦΠΑ?

----------


## cosecon

Από την στιγμή που είναι Incoterms:  DDP  από όσο ξέρω, δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα γιατί πληρώνει ο αποστολέας.

Έχω φέρει πολλές φόρες από Mouser και δεν έχω πληρώσει ποτέ.
Αρκεί να είναι Incoterms: DDP. επιβεβαίωσε οτι είναι.



Απο Wiki:
*DDP – Delivered Duty Paid (named place of destination)*

*Seller is responsible for delivering the goods to the named place in  the country of the buyer, and pays all costs in bringing the goods to  the destination including import duties and taxes.* The seller is not  responsible for unloading. This term is often used in place of the  non-Incoterm "Free In Store (FIS)". This term places the maximum  obligations on the seller and minimum obligations on the buyer.

----------


## SRF

> Ας κάνω κι εγώ ερώτηση μια που βλέπω ανοιχτό θέμα.
> 
> Παράγγειλα την Παρασκευή από το http://gr.mouser.com/ που υποτίθεται πως είναι Ιταλία. Η αποστολή είναι με UPS και έχω πληρώσει μέσω χρεωστικής 68,23 ευρώ. Το tracking έδειξε το πακέτο να ξεκινάει από Αμερική και να περνάει από Γερμανία για να φτάσει Ελλάδα. Σήμερα λοιπόν μου *ήρθε ειδοποίηση να επικοινωνήσω με το τμήμα εκτελωνισμών από την UPS στην Ελλάδα*.
> 
> Επειδή δεν τους πρόλαβα, και με έχει φάει το άγχος, ξέρει κανείς αν πρόκειται να μου κάτσουν τελωνείο ή πρόκειται μόνο το ΦΠΑ?



ΩΩΩωωωωωχχχχχ! Αυτό το επιφώνημα τα περιγράφει όλα όσα θα βιώσεις λίαν συντόμως!!! Επέλεξες ΛΑΘΟΣ τρόπο αποστολής!!!  ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποίησες ΤΗΝ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ που παρέχουν όπως στην περιγράφει ο συνφορουμίτης εδώ!!! 





> Από την στιγμή που είναι Incoterms:  DDP  από όσο ξέρω, δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα γιατί πληρώνει ο αποστολέας.
> 
> Έχω φέρει πολλές φόρες από Mouser και δεν έχω πληρώσει ποτέ.
> Αρκεί να είναι Incoterms: DDP. επιβεβαίωσε οτι είναι.
> 
> 
> 
> Απο Wiki:
> *DDP – Delivered Duty Paid (named place of destination)*
> ...




και θα σε "βάλουν" να πληρώσεις κανένα 200 - 250 ευρώ εκτελωνιστικά τους και ΚΕΡΑΤΙΑΤΙΚΑ!!!

----------


## cosecon

Αν δεν είναι DDP incoterm και σου ζητήσουν πολλά χρήματα, δες μήπως τα παρατήσεις εκεί και επιστραφούν.

----------


## chip

έπρεπε να κλικάρει κάτι που δεν κλίκαρε?
έπρεπε να επιλέξει άλλο τρόπο αποστολής?
Δηλαδή έκανε κάποιο λάθος στη διαδικασία?

----------


## cosecon

Υποθέσεις κάνουμε... πρέπει να μας πει ο ίδιος τι επιλογή έκανε.
Το DDP incoterm ειναι με Fedex.

Αφού έχει UPS έχει 2 περιπτώσεις:
1. DDP incoterm αλλά το VAT (ΦΠΑ) πληρώνει ο παραλήπτης
2. όλα παραλήπτης.


Λογικά από ότι βλέπω μόνο ΦΠΑ θα ζητήσουν.

----------


## bchris

> Ας κάνω κι εγώ ερώτηση μια που βλέπω ανοιχτό θέμα.
> 
> Παράγγειλα την Παρασκευή από το http://gr.mouser.com/ που υποτίθεται πως είναι Ιταλία. Η αποστολή είναι με UPS και έχω πληρώσει μέσω χρεωστικής 68,23 ευρώ. Το tracking έδειξε το πακέτο να ξεκινάει από Αμερική και να περνάει από Γερμανία για να φτάσει Ελλάδα. Σήμερα λοιπόν μου ήρθε ειδοποίηση να επικοινωνήσω με το τμήμα εκτελωνισμών από την UPS στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Επειδή δεν τους πρόλαβα, και με έχει φάει το άγχος, ξέρει κανείς αν πρόκειται να μου κάτσουν τελωνείο ή πρόκειται μόνο το ΦΠΑ?




Ανεβασε την λιστα με τα πραγματα που παραγγειλες.
Παντως ανεξαρτητα απο το αν πληρωσεις ή οχι (δεν νομιζω) επρεπε να βαλεις κανα δυο Ε ακομα να παει πανω απο 70 να γλυτωσεις μεταφορικα.

Τελος παντων, ανεβασε την λιστα (mouser p/n) να δουμε.

----------


## cosecon

65€ είναι το δωρεάν.

----------


## Data_Panik

Την επιλογή DDP incoterm δεν την είδα πουθενά. Είχα συμπληρώσει μόνο αυτό *Delivery Method*


*Shipping Method:*UPS Worldwide Express Saver

Η λίστα είναι της παραγγελίας είναι αυτή .

*http://www.mouser.com/ProjectManager...sID=31c8b5fd4b*

----------


## Dragonborn

> Την επιλογή DDP incoterm δεν την είδα πουθενά.



Αφού το γράφει στην σελίδα που παραθέτεις κάτω δεξιά....

----------


## Data_Panik

> Αφού το γράφει στην σελίδα που παραθέτεις κάτω δεξιά....




Τότε το είχε επιλεγμένο. Να χαλαρώσω?

----------


## Dragonborn

Ώπα, τώρα άλλαξε και δεν το δείχνει. Άλλαξες κάτι στο link?

----------


## SRF

> Τότε το είχε επιλεγμένο. Να χαλαρώσω?




Χαλάρωσε... για απόψε!

----------


## Data_Panik

> Ώπα, τώρα άλλαξε και δεν το δείχνει. Άλλαξες κάτι στο link?



Την πρώτη φορά είχα κάνει share το Print view της παραγγελίας και μετά το άλλαξα με το share cart. Στο share cart μου το βγάζει αν συνεχίσω την παραγγελία και το θυμάμαι και όταν είχα κάνει την παραγγελία απλά δεν είχα προσέξει τον όρο "Incoterms :Very Happy: DP". 

Νομίζω μου αρκεί για να βγάλω τη βραδιά... νομίζω. Ευχαριστώ για τις γρήγορες απαντήσεις.

----------


## bchris

Εχω παραγγειλει πολλες φορες απο mouser.
Οπως και παμπολλοι απο εδω μεσα.

Κανονικα δεν θα υπαρξουν αλλες χρεωσεις.
Αμα ομως πανε να σου πουλησουν μαγκια απο την βρωμοUPS, πες τους να πανε να συνουσιαστουν και στειλε email στην Mouser.
Εννοειται οτι θα παρεις ονοματεπωνυμο του υπαλληλου της UPS και θα το συμπεριλαβεις στο email.

YG




> 65€ είναι το δωρεάν.



Εχεις απολυτο δικιο.
Καποτε δεν ηταν Ε70 ομως ή θυμαμαι λαθος?

----------


## Data_Panik

Το γράφω εδώ για τους επόμενους που θα πάθουν το σοκ. Ναι τελικά μόνο για ΦΠΑ με ήθελαν και αυτό για να μου πουν πόσα είναι και να μου στείλουν ειδοποίηση. Περνάει τελωνείο αλλά αυτό το αναλαμβάνει η Mouser.

----------


## cosecon

Πάλι καλά, για άλλη φορά να ξέρεις

¨Incoterms: DDP (Duty and customs fees paid by Mouser).
FedEx International Priority --

----------


## pet

Ρε παιδιά, ολόκληρη Ευρώπη δεν έχει ένα μαγαζί σαν το mouser? Γιατί κρεμόμαστε απο τους αμερικάνους;
Αν υπάρχει ένα Ευρωπαικό τότε το τελωνείο δεν είναι θέμα.
Ξέρει κάποιος κάτι;

----------


## cosecon

> Ρε παιδιά, ολόκληρη Ευρώπη δεν έχει ένα μαγαζί σαν το mouser? Γιατί κρεμόμαστε απο τους αμερικάνους;
> Αν υπάρχει ένα Ευρωπαικό τότε το τελωνείο δεν είναι θέμα.
> Ξέρει κάποιος κάτι;



Αν επιλέξεις *Ιncoterms: DDP (Duty and customs fees paid by Mouser). FedEx International Priority --*  δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα.

----------

SRF (18-03-14)

----------


## SRF

> Το γράφω εδώ για τους επόμενους που θα πάθουν το σοκ. Ναι τελικά μόνο για ΦΠΑ με ήθελαν και αυτό για να μου πουν πόσα είναι και να μου στείλουν ειδοποίηση. Περνάει τελωνείο αλλά αυτό το αναλαμβάνει η Mouser.




ΟΟΟΥΥΥυυυυφ!!! "Φτηνά" την γλύτωσες!!! 
Μάλλον τελικά στο εδώ παράρτημα τους ΕΒΑΛΑΝ ΧΕΡΙ από τα κεντρικά στις ΗΠΑ... γιατί έχουν γίνει παράπονα εγγράφως επί έτη!!!

----------


## Data_Panik

> Πάλι καλά, για άλλη φορά να ξέρεις
> 
> ¨Incoterms: DDP (Duty and customs fees paid by Mouser).
> FedEx International Priority --



Είχα καταλάβει πως θα ερχόταν από Ιταλία το πακέτο αλλά από ότι έμαθα στην Ιταλία είναι απλά ένα γραφείο. Ένας φίλος που είχε παραγγείλει πρόσφατα πάντως του είχαν έρθει από Γερμανία.

----------


## cosecon

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο τόπος αποστολής εξαρτάται από το που έχουν διαθέσιμα αυτά που παραγγέλνεις. Τις 4-5 φορές πάντως που έχω παραγγείλει από Αμερική ήρθαν, μάλιστα την τελευταία φορά η παραγγελία έγινε Τετάρτη και παρέλαβα Παρασκευή...

----------


## MacGyver

Μόλις έκλεισα το chat μαζί τους και ρώτησα αν υπάρχει σε στοκ στην Ευρώπη ένα IGBT module. Μου είπαν ότι οι αποθήκες τους είναι στο Texas.
Δεν ξέρω αν όντως ισχύει τελικά το 2-4 μέρες βάζοντας μέσα και την όποια καθυστέρηση του τελώνη.
Όσο για το τελωνείο μου είπε : So, duty and customs fees are paid by Mouser, in case that you choose delivery with Fed Ex

----------


## SRF

> Μόλις έκλεισα το chat μαζί τους και ρώτησα αν υπάρχει σε στοκ στην Ευρώπη ένα IGBT module. Μου είπαν ότι οι αποθήκες τους είναι στο Texas.
> Δεν ξέρω αν όντως* ισχύει τελικά το 2-4 μέρες* βάζοντας μέσα και την όποια καθυστέρηση του τελώνη.
> Όσο για το τελωνείο μου είπε : So, duty and customs fees are paid by Mouser, in case that you choose delivery with Fed Ex



Ισχύει απόλυτα! Δεν εκτελωνίζουν Ελλάδα... αλλά σε σοβαρή Ευρωπαϊκή χώρα! 
Επιλογή ΠΑΝΤΑ τρόπου DPD (σημαίνει εκτελωνισμό από αυτούς) είτε έρθει με FEDEX είτε με UPS!

----------

MacGyver (08-02-16)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Μου είπαν ότι οι αποθήκες τους είναι στο Texas..







Φεύγουν από 'κει, τιμολογούνται στη Γαλλία και έρχονται εδώ εκτελωνισμένα ("ενδοκοινοτική συναλλαγή").

----------

MacGyver (08-02-16)

----------


## MacGyver

- Από την πείρα σας, ισχύει το παραλαβή εντός της εβδομάδας; (επείγει)
- Γιώργο GV θα δω και αυτό που είπες ποιο πριν εδώ, για το  ΑΦΜ.
- Δείτε και το warehouse της Amazon !!

----------


## klik

> - Από την πείρα σας, ισχύει το παραλαβή εντός της εβδομάδας; (επείγει)...]



προ αγροτών ίσχυε. Τώρα, δεν ξέρω.

----------

picdev (08-02-16)

----------


## MacGyver

> προ αγροτών ίσχυε. Τώρα, δεν ξέρω.



Με τρακτέρ μοιράζεται εντός Ελλάδας;  :Lol:

----------


## sotron1

> Μόλις έκλεισα το chat μαζί τους και ρώτησα αν υπάρχει σε στοκ στην Ευρώπη ένα IGBT module. Μου είπαν ότι οι αποθήκες τους είναι στο Texas.
> Δεν ξέρω αν όντως ισχύει τελικά το 2-4 μέρες βάζοντας μέσα και την όποια καθυστέρηση του τελώνη.
> Όσο για το τελωνείο μου είπε : So, duty and customs fees are paid by Mouser, in case that you choose delivery with Fed Ex



Πώς θα αγοράσεις ; Αφού δεν επιτρέπονται οι συναλλαγές με το εξωτερικό.

----------


## kioan

> Πώς θα αγοράσεις ; Αφού δεν επιτρέπονται οι συναλλαγές με το εξωτερικό.



Είτε με έμβασμα, είτε μέσω prepaid εξωτερικού (την οποία φορτίζεις με έμβασμα)

----------


## Satcom

Επειδή έκανα πριν 10 ημέρες παραγγελία με τρόπο πληρωμής το έμβασμα, χρειάστηκαν 3 εργάσιμες ημέρες για να φανεί ότι πλήρωσα (αυτό δεν το ήξερα και δεν γίνονταν παλιά με την χρήση κάρτας ,ήρθαν στο τσακ παραλίγο να την πατήσω χρονικά) και 4 ημέρες για να την παραλάβω.
Εάν καίγεσαι πλήρωσε 28Ε νομίζω για express delivery.

----------

MacGyver (08-02-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Έχω κάτι υπόλοιπα στο paypal, αλλά για emergency καταστάσεις έχω φίλο εκτός Ελλάδας που μου 'δανείζει' το paypal του.
Οπότε θα κάνω πληρωμή με την κάρτα του η paypal αν δέχονται.

----------


## SRF

> Έχω κάτι υπόλοιπα στο paypal, αλλά για emergency καταστάσεις έχω φίλο εκτός Ελλάδας που μου 'δανείζει' το paypal του.
> Οπότε θα κάνω πληρωμή με την κάρτα του η paypal αν δέχονται.



Δυστυχώς δεν δέχονται Paypal!

----------

MacGyver (08-02-16)

----------


## sotron1

> Είτε με έμβασμα, είτε μέσω prepaid εξωτερικού (την οποία φορτίζεις με έμβασμα)



Έμβασμα πρέπει να πάς τράπεζα και να το δικαιολογήσεις νομίζω.

----------


## picdev

Tme δεν έχετε δοκιμάσει ? Έρχεται σε μια μέρα ακριβώς
Και δέχεται και paypal

----------


## MacGyver

Πολωνία; Το βλέπω τώρα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Έχετε δοκιμάσει πιστωτική και δε δουλεύει?
Πριν 3 μέρες κάναμε αγορά 300 ευρώ.

----------


## tasosmos

Τις χρεωστικες παντως τις απορριπτει η mouser. 
Δοκιμασα την περασμενη εβδομαδα με Εθνικη, Eurobank και Alpha, δεν περασε καμια.

----------


## dovegroup

Καλημέρα, υπάρχει κανένα νεότερο για mouser?
Ξέρουμε αν πληρώνεις τελωνείο για αγορές έως 100 ευρώ?
Από ότι ξέρω έρχονται μέσω Γαλλίας αλλά εχω ακούσει και direct από USA στο παρελθόν.
Χρεωστικές & PAYPAL, δεν περνάνε πάντως.

----------


## JOUN

Παρε moneysafe..( εχει ομως εξτρα χρεωσεις)

----------


## Satcom

Κάνε ρε άνθρωπε ένα έμβασμα με ebanking, ένα ευρώ είναι η χρέωση.
Ποιο τελωνείο από Ιταλία έρχεται.

----------


## sotron1

1.  Άλλη λύση είναι η REVOLUT.
2.  Από Ιταλία έρχονται.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Κάνε ρε άνθρωπε ένα έμβασμα με ebanking, ένα ευρώ είναι η χρέωση.
> Ποιο τελωνείο από Ιταλία έρχεται.



Από Αμερική έρχονται κι ας είναι Ιταλία αλλά τυχόν τελωνείο είναι ευθύνη της Mouser.

Κάνε παραγγελία με 51 ευρώ και δεν έχεις ούτε σκοτούρες ούτε μεταφορικά.

----------


## dovegroup

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, πρίν τα cc μπορούσες να πληρώσεις απευθείας από την χρεωστική λόγω ότι paypal δεν υποστήριζαν.
Μπορούσες και με πιστωτική.
Όμως τώρα δίνει επιλογές ως παρακάτω

Credit Card/Debit Card         που δεν παίζει παρά μόνο πιστωτική αλλά δεν έχουμε μας τελείωσε...                            

_Net 30                 που πάλι δεν παίζει δεν έχουμε
Wire Transfer/Proforma  

Συγγνώμη βρέ παιδιά αλλά πώς στο καλό το κάνετε.
Από τράπεζα με ebanking πώς how to for dummies για mouser μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος παρακαλώ?



_
 Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Λοιπόν θα προσπαθήσω αλλά δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο τώρα. Θα στα πω λίγο γρήγορα.

1. Πας βγάζεις στην τράπεζα ebanking.
2. Κάνεις την παραγγελία από Mouser. Αυτήν την στιγμλη δεν μπορώ να δω τι από όλα πατας. Μην στο πω λάθος. Μάλλον bank transfer. Πως είναι το έμβασμα στα αγγλικά?
3. Κρατάς απότην παραγγελία τον κωδικό της.
4. Από το ebanking κάνεις έμβασμα στο εξωτερικό και στο κουτί με τα σχόλια γράφεις για την παραγγελία ΧΨΖ1426. (Το όνομα σου το έχουν)
5. Σε 3 μέρες το έμβασμα φτάνει στην Mouser και σου στέλνεουν email πως ξεκίνησε η παραγγελία.
6. Μαστορεύεις με τα νεα τσιπάκια :Smile: 

Θα προσπαθήσω μέσα στην μέρα να ξαναμπώ. Θα σε βοηθήσουν κι άλλοι μάλλον.

----------


## Satcom

> Από Αμερική έρχονται κι ας είναι Ιταλία αλλά τυχόν τελωνείο είναι ευθύνη της Mouser.
> 
> Κάνε παραγγελία με 51 ευρώ και δεν έχεις ούτε σκοτούρες ούτε μεταφορικά.



Εμάς για λόγους τελωνείου μας ενδιαφέρει από πια χώρα έρχεται στην Ελλάδα (Ιταλία) και όχι από που ξεκίνησε.

----------


## Satcom

Θα κάνεις την παραγγελία σου και για τρόπο πληρωμής θα επιλέξεις wire transfer.
Μετά θα σου έρθει από την Mouser ένα email με οδηγίες για το wire transfer.
Τώρα στην τράπεζα σου δεν ξέρω πως το λέει, το πιθανότερο μεταφορά χρημάτων .

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> wire transfer.



Στα ελληνικά αυτό έχει ονομασία?

Εχω καιρό που το έκανα. Θυμάμαι μόνο πως δεν το έκανα με Wire Transfer.
Ενδεχομένως να γίνεται και με αυτό αλλά και με bank transfer.

Ξέρει κανένας την διαφορά?

----------


## Ninetie

> Στα ελληνικά αυτό έχει ονομασία?



Έμβασμα. Wire / Bank Transfer είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.

----------


## SRF

> Καλημέρα, υπάρχει κανένα νεότερο για mouser?
> Ξέρουμε αν πληρώνεις τελωνείο για αγορές έως 100 ευρώ?
> Από ότι ξέρω έρχονται μέσω Γαλλίας αλλά εχω ακούσει και direct από USA στο παρελθόν.
> Χρεωστικές & PAYPAL, δεν περνάνε πάντως.



Φέρνω συνέχεια! 
Γαιτί δεν μου λες τι θέλεις να δω τι μπορώ να κάνω.

----------

dovegroup (11-04-16)

----------


## maxtak

καλησπέρα,
τα παιδιά που αγοράζουν από mouser μπορούν να μου πουν από που έρχονται τα υλικά? Ιταλία ή Αμερική??/
ρωτάω για τι δεν θέλω να μπλεξω με τελωνείο
thnks

----------


## SRF

> καλησπέρα,
> τα παιδιά που αγοράζουν από mouser μπορούν να μου πουν από που έρχονται τα υλικά? Ιταλία ή Αμερική??/
> ρωτάω για τι δεν θέλω να μπλεξω με τελωνείο
> thnks



Από αμερική αλλά θα εκτελωνιστούν από αυτούς και θα παραδοθούν σε εσένα χωρίς κανένα επιπλέον κόστος τελικά, σαν δηλαδή να ήταν από Ιταλία (Τσεχία είναι το κεντρικό με τις αποθήκες της στην Ευρώπη)

----------


## toni31

Έχω δει κάποια πραματάκια από mouser με κόστος 55€ μου λέει χωρίς τελωνείο ισχύει ακόμα , πρέπει να κάνω κάτι κατά την πληρωμή ώστε να βγει χωρίς τελωνείο, υπάρχει κάποια κρυφή χρέωση? Πρώτη φορά θα παραγγείλω.

----------


## p270

Δεν υπαρχει κρυφη χρεωση και μεχρι τωρα δεν περνανε τελωνειο

Φυσικα επιλέγεις χωρα ελλαδα

----------

toni31 (16-11-17)

----------

